# Need Image for TCD663160



## mellenfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Where can I find an image for TCD663160?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

For anyone that is curious... This is an Australian Dual Tuner Tivo. I'm not sure that you could get one of those from DVRUpgrade or not.


----------



## mellenfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I cannot find the image in DVRUpgrade.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

You might write to them and ask them to consider getting one. I'll bet there are going to be a good amount of those boxes over time and it might be worth their time. 

Otherwise, you'll just have to hope someone can make a backup for you. Do you know someone around you that has the same box? Maybe you could just make your own backup of their system and then restore it to yours. You would just need to do a clear and delete everything once you booted up the Tivo.


----------



## firebladezz (Sep 14, 2011)

did you ever get an image for the tcd663160 because i'm after that too...


----------



## rtfmoz (Apr 29, 2009)

Sent you both a PM


----------



## Leota (Oct 22, 2011)

Figure this out yet?


----------



## wader77 (Mar 31, 2013)

Leota said:


> Figure this out yet?


Sorry to dig up an old thread but I am also needing this software image


----------



## ClaytonPalmer (May 21, 2013)

I need a TCD663160 image as well, if anyone can help.


----------



## gig745 (Jun 6, 2013)

I need a TCD663160 image as well. I have tried to restore from my corrupt hdd but the headers were bad. I can't find anywhere to purchase the image either.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Seems to be a very hard image to find. Were you able to make a backup tbk with the Australian version of WinMFS of your drive? If you have then maybe you can restore to a good drive and have it boot far enough to get into the kickstart portal to do an emergency software install. If you have a tbk and you can get it to me, I can take a look at it and see if I can resurrect a usable image.


----------



## willieb0359 (Jun 13, 2013)

TCD748000 Premiere XL HD Failure 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for the help on the image. what would be the best way to copy this to the new drive? I want order a new green drive for it what do you suggest the best drive for it is . With the Wdidle3 problem is WD still the best drive for this unit My Series 2 have Maxtor in them does it have to be a green or an AV drive or is that just a way to save power in use I know windows but this Linux is all greek to me .


----------



## enfield55 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm after an image too I'm afraid. HDD has died and I have no backup. Any help greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

enfield55 said:


> I'm after an image too I'm afraid. HDD has died and I have no backup. Any help greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


Try asking on last page of here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------

